# Peavey 6505+ Rhythm vs Lead Channel



## Nick6505djent (Jan 1, 2014)

Just a quick comparison. Some people prefer the 6505's rhythm channel with crunch on over the lead channel. Here both channels are boosted with my ts-9. Excuse me butchering Periphery a bunch hahaha. Recorded with my iPhone so sorry if the audio isn't too good.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm not sure why you would try to do a fair comparison with an iPhone, but interesting nonetheless. I'd like to see someone re-amp these mic'd up, but I think the best comparison is to just play around with both in person. I'm kind of curious as to who actually does like the rhythm channel more. Maybe a poll? I never touch it on my 5150 original. I've tried it a few times but it doesn't achieve what I'm looking for.


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 1, 2014)

Agreed, I never use my rhythm channel really. I sometimes will fiddle with it trying to get a good clean tone but it's rare.


----------



## Fry5150 (Jan 1, 2014)

I actually use the rhythm with the crunch mode engaged and boosted by a mxr gt-od on my 5150 and I prefer it to the red channel. I started doing this when I found out that's how machine head ran there 5150's.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jan 2, 2014)

Depends how you're using it.

I can say that I almost never use my lead channel on the 212 combo. The rhythm channel with crunch in is like its boosted already, and that tone is perfect, IMO.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 2, 2014)

Fry5150 said:


> I actually use the rhythm with the crunch mode engaged and boosted by a mxr gt-od on my 5150 and I prefer it to the red channel. I started doing this when I found out that's how machine head ran there 5150's.



when i had my 5150 and 6505+ i preferred the crunch too. With a boost from a TS-9, it was just right for live chugga-lugga. not too messy, but plenty of balls


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 2, 2014)

These responses are intriguing. Next time I get together for a jam I'm going to have to try this. This thread needs a poll


----------



## kmanick (Jan 2, 2014)

when I had mine 5150 IIs (3 of them) I always used the lead channel for gain the rhythm for clean.
when I had my original 5150's(2 of them, can you tell I am a fan)
I bailed on the clean and used the rhythm for rhythm and the lead for lead with a 10 band EQ in the loop and a clean boost in front. if those things weren't such beast and could actually sound good at a low volume I'd still have a II (+) I loved that amp.


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jan 4, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> I'm not sure why you would try to do a fair comparison with an iPhone, but interesting nonetheless. I'd like to see someone re-amp these mic'd up, but I think the best comparison is to just play around with both in person. I'm kind of curious as to who actually does like the rhythm channel more. Maybe a poll? I never touch it on my 5150 original. I've tried it a few times but it doesn't achieve what I'm looking for.


 Just added a poll, and I'll be making a demo with my sm-57 using both my mesa oversized and home made v30 cab (they're run in stereo on the video) I'll post it on my soundcloud and add the link for you guys to check out when I get done!


----------



## warhead (Jan 5, 2014)

I always use the rhythm channel........but when doing gigs, I am always using 2 amps run at the same time....


----------



## Nick6505djent (Jan 5, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/nick-sperlein/peavey-6505-crunch-vs-lead 

Every riff starts with the crunch then lead. This all was recorded with my schecter hellraiser going through my home made v30 cab with an sm-57 just off center. Amp settings for both, Pre:6 Low:6 Mid:6 High:6 Post:1 Res:4 Pres:6 The bright switch was engaged.


----------



## Dthcore (Dec 27, 2015)

BUUMP!! What one do you guys prefer? I like how present the rhythm is but ime not sure.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 28, 2015)

I think I'm the only person on SSO that's never owned/played a 5150(II)/6505(+). 

And it makes me sad.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 28, 2015)

I like the lead channel more. The rhythm channel is thicker but duller than the lead channel. Not as clear to me


----------



## KailM (Dec 28, 2015)

I use the rhythm w/ crunch and gain at 6-7 for leads and classic rock and metal tones. The leads have a sweeter, more musical quality to them on that channel, and chords are more "Marshally."

But since I modded the lead channel to original 5150 specs (from 6505+ specs), I vastly prefer that channel (boosted) for death metal and black metal. All-out destruction, is that channel.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 29, 2015)

kindsage said:


> I like the lead channel more. The rhythm channel is thicker but duller than the lead channel. Not as clear to me



This was pretty much my experience when I still had my 6505. The green/crunch channel boosted was cool for soloing or sludgier riffing, but I always found myself going back to the red channel for all other heavy sounds.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 29, 2015)

I did a recording using the rhythm channel of a stock 6505 (non plus) with a boosted TS with my old band. This was the result.



On those models, the rhythm channel can do metal just fine. 

Though I haven't recorded with a 6505+, I did tour with one, though relied on the Lead channel for my rhythms instead. The rhythm channel is good too, though I prefer the 6505 version over the plus.


----------



## Dthcore (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone mind posting there settings so i can give them a shot?


----------



## petersenb9 (Dec 30, 2015)

I use the lead channel on my 6505+, boost with a Maxon OD808 and all EQ and Gain knobs set to 6.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 30, 2015)

For heavy rhythm, I used the red channel with the gain between 3 and 4, bass at 8, mids, presence, and treble at 6, resonance at 10, and volume as needed. I boosted this with an OD9 most of the time, gain at 0, tone around 2:00, volume at 10. I'd also sometimes dial it in slightly scooped for deathcore/death metal/darker sounds with the mids at 4, bass at 10, gain between 4 and 5, then the rest the same. Brutal. 

For chunkier rhythm or juicier leads, I'd use the green channel with the crunch and bright switches engaged. Gain between 6 and 7, bass around 5-6, mids at 6, treble between 6 and 7, and kept the presence/resonance the same.


----------

